# How to enter the Ship to deactivate the GPS jammer | Crysis



## the.kaushik (May 18, 2008)

Guys am dead now by say 15 times and still not able to find a way to get into that Ship where i need to disable the GPS jammer! Is there any hidden stair or something! Anyone played crysis can help me i think! Thanks in advance!

seems no body playing crysis


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2008)

did you tincker around with diff. modes of the nano suit?

click the middle mouse button -> activate "Strength Mode" -> stand near the ship -> jump over it. 
simple 

*www.crysisx.com/basics/nanosuit.htm


----------



## the.kaushik (May 20, 2008)

oh let me try again! Tried before! But fell in the sea


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2008)

btw, you can find gameplay guide at gamespot.com under games' hints&cheats section.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 21, 2008)

Lots of thanks!


----------



## The Conqueror (May 21, 2008)

Also u can download cheat book database which has Cheats and Walkthroughs(game guides) for over 10k games


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2008)

^^
Using cheats is a foolish thing to do as you spoil the fun of the game,let him try ,he will succeed!


----------

